
Salon Sells The Well to Longtime Members - aaronbrethorst
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/20/salon-sells-the-well-to-longtime-members/
======
sgentle
Has anyone here actually been on The Well? I've heard about it a few times,
but never enough to decide if it's actually an interesting place.

~~~
ThomPete
I have been member since 99. Best community for a long time. Last years it had
less activity.

